# How you notate triills in dorico i mean i you want say its whole or half tone trill?



## JPQ (Mar 14, 2021)

How you notate triills in dorico i mean i you want say its whole or half tone trill? i cannot do symbol where there is tr symbol and in italics wt/ht what is one waywhat i heared. and natural trill think follows current key?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Mar 14, 2021)

Just read the manual


----------



## JPQ (Mar 14, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> Just read the manual


i tired no luck. but then i rembmer "adjustments" bottom of display where i found what i meaned. all this is now solved now.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 14, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> Just read the manual


So much for _musicians helping musicians_. More like "musicians deriding musicians"....


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 14, 2021)

JPQ said:


> i tired no luck. but then i rembmer "adjustments" bottom of display where i found what i meaned. all this is now solved now.


I've been getting into Dorico from Sibelius and had some issues as well finding stuff. The Steinberg forum is actively monitored and my issue was answered in minutes. I was trying to figure out how to show tempo above the strings as well as the wind choir in a conductor's score (with Sibelius, it's automatic, pretty weird that Dorico does not default to that as it's common format for scores).


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 14, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> Just read the manual


1399 Pages isn't a quick read though (German version). Maybe you meant "search the pdf", still it is not easy to find everything quickly. Dorico is really great, but definitely has a learning curve...

Personally, I put up with it and fight through it because I think it will be worth it in the end. I kind of have a feeling Dorico will become the new standard anyway.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 14, 2021)

One thing I prefer about Dorico is its ability to change gliss lines from squiggly to straight. Very cool. I also prefer how it handles trills to Sibelius. And its condensed format... and how it assigns instruments to players.. I could go on. but, I will say I prefer sibelius' font better. I looks nicer.


----------



## tonaliszt (Mar 14, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> One thing I prefer about Dorico is its ability to change gliss lines from squiggly to straight.


The inspector tab or whatever that thing below the music is, is great - I just wish the little toggles for the various settings weren't so ridiculously small!!


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 14, 2021)

tonaliszt said:


> The inspector tab or whatever that thing below the music is, is great - I just wish the little toggles for the various settings weren't so ridiculously small!!


Yeah kinda annoying for those of us who are myopic


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 14, 2021)

tonaliszt said:


> The inspector tab or whatever that thing below the music is, is great - I just wish the little toggles for the various settings weren't so ridiculously small!!


Yeah kinda annoying for those of us who are myopic


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 14, 2021)

Click the note with the trill. Type Shift + O ( “O” for Ornament). Type a number (m2 for minor second trill; 2 for whole note trill, m3 for minor third trill...). Press Enter. Done.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Mar 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> So much for _musicians helping musicians_. More like "musicians deriding musicians"....


I shouldn't have written it that way, so my apologies for it.
It was a bit because the OP starts a new thread for every issue he runs into with Dorico, which started to annoy me a bit. That's why I wrote that he should read the manual, by which I meant the online help. When you type in your keyword in the searchbox, most of the time the info you need is in one of the upper results.
But then again, I should not have written my remark that way, it's not correct, so once again my apologies. Of course it is my problem if it starts to annoy me, not JPQ's problem. If it does, I simply shoudn't read the posts.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Mar 15, 2021)

JPQ said:


> i tired no luck. but then i rembmer "adjustments" bottom of display where i found what i meaned. all this is now solved now.


I'm sorry to have replied this way with 'Just read the manual', so my apologies.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 15, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I'm sorry to have replied this way with 'Just read the manual', so my apologies.


its' okay man. I get it.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 15, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I shouldn't have written it that way, so my apologies for it.
> It was a bit because the OP starts a new thread for every issue he runs into with Dorico, which started to annoy me a bit. That's why I wrote that he should read the manual, by which I meant the online help. When you type in your keyword in the searchbox, most of the time the info you need is in one of the upper results.
> But then again, I should not have written my remark that way, it's not correct, so once again my apologies. Of course it is my problem if it starts to annoy me, not JPQ's problem. If it does, I simply shoudn't read the posts.


I must admit coming from Sibelius, Dorico presents some odd things, and not always easy to find.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Mar 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I must admit coming from Sibelius, Dorico presents some odd things, and not always easy to find.


I came from Finale, also not the most easy change of software.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 15, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I came from Finale, also not the most easy change of software.


I find Dorico is like the love child of both Sibelius and Finale. The karat is definitely a Finale thing while some of the other attributes are more Sibelius. I find it an amazing notation program, however. It's very smart.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I find Dorico is like the love child of both Sibelius and Finale. The karat is definitely a Finale thing while some of the other attributes are more Sibelius. I find it an amazing notation program, however. It's very smart.


So smart it takes an hour to figure out how to do a pickup bar. 😂


----------



## JPQ (Mar 18, 2021)

And i add:
Generally look and read manuals sometimes is hard found such info sometimes witohut using correct word is hard and secondly manuals dont allways tell all details so well. and this bottom panel where you can edit notes details is so small even 32" 2.5k display. what is indeed nice for many other reasons for music making and graphics.

and secondly odd thing not in here some sayed use google. saddly i dont know correct words in english and in my native tongue is no such info available. not related music. Now i know correct one and generally dont need even such info anymore very likely.


----------



## Babe (Mar 20, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> So smart it takes an hour to figure out how to do a pickup bar. 😂


Yea, I have trouble in pickup bars too. Usually I walk out alone.


----------

